# Finding life vest for chubby child



## anadon (May 9, 2001)

My 5-year-old daughter is about 4'' tall and 72 lbs. We''re having trouble finding a PFD that fits her properly. Youth vests that are supposed to fit up to 90 lbs. barely reach around her; adult smalls are too long, so when she sits, they ride up. Does anyone know of a life vest that''s short enough for kids but will comfortably go around a chubby chest and tummy? I don''t care whether it''s a youth or adult size, as long as it fits. Thanks in advance.


----------

